

From PlayStation to Y Combinator: The Reddit Origin Story, Part 1 - icey
http://www.openforum.com/idea-hub/topics/innovation/article/from-playstation-to-y-combinator-the-reddit-origin-story-part-1-alexis-ohanian

======
rudd
This is like those stories where the story is artificially separated into
different pages for more ad views, except you're forbidden from clicking.

That said, it was a good story so far, and I'm looking forward to reading the
rest. I'd like to understand how you can easily go from an idea to pre-order
food over the Internet to reddit.

~~~
mlLK
Yeah no kidding, I want my up-vote back. . .I should have known better, a
title like that is to good to be true.

Somebody please kill this.

~~~
thaumaturgy
So, you upvoted something before reading it?

------
ecoffey
Little jarring to see this link here since I'm currently a developer on the
openforum codebase....

"Wait; people are actually going to use this site? People I might actually
care about? Creeeepy"

------
vaksel
don't bother clicking, the first part basically ends with "a girlfriend had
this great idea, we'll call it re...[more next week]"

